# Questions from the newbie



## dfunnyfarm (Mar 27, 2009)

My calf is only taking about 1 1/2 pints at each feeding. He is really sloppy and dosn't seem to understand the bottle. I have a bucket of water for him and I have watched him try to drink but mostly he just dunks his nose in. His stools look a little better today there was a couple of solid places in it and it no longer has any blood in it. After working at it all day yesterday I finnally got him to take 4 pints (that was total for the day). This morning I went out to feed him and he acted hungry but only took 1 1/2 pints.  He really wanted to play. What am I doing wrong? What else should I be doing? He is about 5-6 days old. Should I offer him calf starter? What can I do different? Thanks for all the help.
Stephanie
ETA: he has watery eyes and I noticed a runny nose this morning but I didn't notice it until after I fed him and He seems to get the milk everywhere.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 27, 2009)

STUBBORN CALF!

Did you buy him from someone you know? I'm wondering about his birth. Some calves are just slow starters but, a hard birth can really complicate things. Has his tongue been swollen (again I'm thinking of his birth) or funny-doesn't seem to work right.

Also, what breed is he so we can get an idea about how much he should be eating and the general temperment of the breed.

It sounds like you are doing what you can. I would advise adding a probiotic to his milk/milk replacer too. I would do once a day for a couple days and see if that helps get him going. Feed frequently throughout the day.

As for grain, it can go in front of him at anytime. Start with just a little bit for him to sniff and nibble at and he may or may not start to eay it right away. I've had two day old calves eat grain and I've had couple week old calves that still want nothing to do with it. Each calf veries.

_Keep an eye on his nose and eyes before you feed him. If they continue to be runny take note of any color or other symptoms her is displaying and get back to us._


----------



## MReit (Mar 27, 2009)

Well as long as he is drinking something that is good, got to keep it hydrated. Could give it some pennicillian, I'm sure it wouldn't hurt and also some meds for scours. Other then that, sloppyness could just be him WAY over exceited! haha I had some calves like that and they were just sooo exceited they couldn't concentrate on just drinking their milk, but they did- it just took alot longer.Good luck with him, just have patience which it sounds like you do


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 27, 2009)

Other than treating for the scours please do not medicate unless you have a reason. The "it couldn't hurt" theroy does hurt. It's part of what helps these bugs build immunity to antibiotics.


----------



## dfunnyfarm (Mar 27, 2009)

He is a holstin. I got him from some people who bought him to replace a calf their cow lost but she rejected him. They said they were milking her and bottling the calf, he was strong and fast, but they didn't have time for him. When I picked him up he was laying in a dirty pen with dirty water and chicken feed scattered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





everywhere. The people didn't even show up when I went to pick him up just an old farmer who said it wasn't his responsiblity. He did say that they got him from the local dairy.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 27, 2009)

Hmmmm. I have to wonder how well they took care of him. His living conditions don't sound like they were all that great. His problem may stem from the fact that he wasn't fed well, or at all. 

Check his tongue and make sure it's working properly. Easiest way would be to see if he can suck on your finger and if the tongue curls up and around your finger his tongue should be fine. Then it's on to probiotics in his bottle and frequent feedings. Hopefully, after a few days, he will eat fine. If he wasn't fed properly before it could be just like MRiet said and that he is to excited. Once he knows the bottle will arrive on a regular basis to feed him he may settle down. You could also try rubbing him down with your hands when he takes a break. Sometimes that will help calm them too.


----------



## dfunnyfarm (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you for the advice. I don't see anything wrong with his tounge. He mouths everything the wire panles, the feed trough, the water bucket. He even stands and licks the metal post that holds the windmill up. I do sit and rub him in between and that seems to help. He does alot of pacing around and around me when I go to feed. When I get him started he does good for a couple of seconds then we are back at square one. I am so worried I am doing something wrong. I have bottle feed goats, dogs, kittens, even rabbits. I didn't think this would be much different, boy was I wrong. LOL! Thanks again for the great advice.
Stephanie
ETA: He dosn't suck on my fingers very good. He tends to mouth it and curl his tounge out and around my hand.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 27, 2009)

Sounds like he's just going to take more effort to feed. Some are just that way. Hopefully, after a few days things will turn around.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## dfunnyfarm (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok I am so stupid. I just re-read the directions on the milk replacer and I have been mixing it wrong. I was mixing it 50/50 and I am suppose to mix 1part milk replacer to 2 quarts water. Have I done him major harm? He only took 4 pints of it like that over the last 2 days.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 27, 2009)

No harm. And you're not stupid. Make sure the water you used is warm or he's not going to be happy with it.


----------



## dfunnyfarm (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok thanks for all the wonderful, helpful advice. I so appricitate it. You're the BEST!!


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 27, 2009)

I'd vote for making him a bucket calf. If he has trouble with sucking, he may *get* the bucket faster. And if he is pacing and searching, he may very well be too excited to have a clue.
Keep rubbing him down. Pretend you are momma cow licking AS he eats. You can be a bit rough on the rubbing. She would be.

oh.. and ALWAYS read the directions--- on everything!  You never know when they will change them and not tell you.

If you were mixing it that heavy, I would not worry. He was actually getting enough nutrition in him from the concentration and it was better that he didn't drink a lot of that. You can always try a bottle of warm sugar water to get more liquid into him.  Is his pee really  yellow?  If so, encourage more water.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 27, 2009)

New thread here: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=582

His whole problem was the strong mix. Apparently he didn't like it.


----------



## MReit (Mar 27, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Other than treating for the scours please do not medicate unless you have a reason. The "it couldn't hurt" theroy does hurt. It's part of what helps these bugs build immunity to antibiotics.


There's pro's and con's...I'll keep my mouth shut


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 27, 2009)

MReit said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If there isn't an illness your treating you shouldn't medicate with antibiotics. If your referring to preventative treatments for like cocci something like penicillain won't work.


----------

